# 2013 Can am Line up



## swampthing

2013 X mr 1000... 



 
Outty MAX... 



 
Renegade... 



 
Outlander...


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice..Thanks for posting. Got the fever again...lol


----------



## eagleeye76

I want one! It kinda has some brute features! Lights, Front fenders.


----------



## Polaris425

XMR 1000... :rockn: NICE


----------



## swampthing

Sorry guys, they pulled the vids from public view.


----------



## NMKawierider

swampthing said:


> Sorry guys, they pulled the vids from public view.


Now why in the F.. would they do that? Its places like this they need to be seen..where new owners come from...:thinking:


----------



## JPs300

They pulled them because they weren't supposed to be publicly released yet. - People started calling dealers & asking questions and the dealers didn't have any info to give. 

There are still some pics posted though, I'll see if I can copy/paste them over here.


----------



## DLB

XMR 1000...Probably cost more than my Teryx4 :bigeyes: Might just sell the Brute and start saving now.


----------



## DLB

Xmr 1000


----------



## DLB

Max
















Gauges look sweet


----------



## JPs300

DLB said:


> Xmr 1000
> View attachment 10558
> 
> 
> View attachment 10557



Those are the ones I had seen. - Love how the moved the ISS snorks to the rad relocate instead of the pod area. It also looks pretty sweet with the rack removed and just the tubular support for the rad, but would be more difficult to get some tunes mounted up on.


----------



## 601xmr12

True dat all I needed on mine was some zip ties lol. I'll upgrade in a few years when they get the kinks worked out. Next time its gonna be a shorty xmr tho.


----------



## eagleeye76

I went and checked an outlander 1000. Holy moly are so quick with little effort...


----------



## brute574

DLB said:


> Xmr 1000
> View attachment 10558
> 
> 
> View attachment 10557


Ask About the Axles? Cam Am is Backing out on the Warranty on the Axles. Buddy Kept his XMR, Broke 2 Axles at 6 hrs, then broke another at 14hr, Can Am Said no more Axle Warranty. They Gave a Hard Time When I Broke an Axle, but the Dealer Was nice And Refunded my Money


----------



## fstang24

that outty xtp sure gots my attention, would be nice to have racks again


----------



## JPs300

brute574 said:


> Ask About the Axles? Cam Am is Backing out on the Warranty on the Axles. Buddy Kept his XMR, Broke 2 Axles at 6 hrs, then broke another at 14hr, Can Am Said no more Axle Warranty. They Gave a Hard Time When I Broke an Axle, but the Dealer Was nice And Refunded my Money


Read some posts about that, also noticed they have super-seeded the axle part #s a third time now like they know they have an issue.


----------

